# Bug question



## NJmike PE (Jul 8, 2014)

So who knows knows about bugs? I have an infestation of these guys all over the only tree in my yard. This is the first year that I've ever noticed them. Coincidentally, this year the tree decided to not sprout and looks dead. I know Matt, I'm a tree killer. My thought is that the bug killed or diseased the tree and that's why it looks or is dead. Any ideas what the bug is or if it did harm the tree? Note: there are two bugs in this picture. It appears I now am into bug porn.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 8, 2014)

Bug porn... Nice.

You can kill trees without even trying!

Anyway, what type of tree is/was it?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 8, 2014)

Honestly, I have no clue. I was never good in botany


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 8, 2014)

Maybe the NSA has bugged your tree??


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 8, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Maybe the NSA has bugged your tree??


Booooo. :throws tomatoes:


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 8, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Maybe the NSA has bugged your tree??


Actually, that was kinda of funny.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 8, 2014)

I'll ask around the office.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 8, 2014)

http://bugguide.net/node/view/926418/bgimage


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 8, 2014)

http://www.cerambyx.uochb.cz/neoclyt.htm


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 8, 2014)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neoclytus_acuminatus


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 8, 2014)

That looks like it Matt. So they didn't kill the tree. The tree died and they are feeling off of it. Good call.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 8, 2014)

That means you killed the tree... you bastard.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 8, 2014)

Should we inform the EPA??


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 8, 2014)

matt267 said:


> That means you killed the tree... you bastard.


told you, kill em all.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jul 8, 2014)

Time to get out the saw and make some firewood!

Ash Borer's are NO fun to deal with. You can't transport wood within several states because of those damn things.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 8, 2014)

I think they are going to quarantine the neighborhood. Mike you might want to skip town for a few days.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm gonna cut the thing down and drop it in matt's yard.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 8, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I'm gonna cut the thing down and drop it in matt's yard.


Cool.

Bonfire at my house. I'll buy the beer and marshmallows. Mikes going to bring hard wood (for those intersted).


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 8, 2014)

Why is it that Matt always gets excited by the thought of another guy bringing him his hard wood?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 8, 2014)

it's not what you think...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 8, 2014)

Riiiiight


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 8, 2014)

are there any other trees in the yard that look dead/dying?

You might want to call your DEP just to make sure there isn't a known invasive bug in the area.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 8, 2014)

No. Nothing. As a matter of fact that tree is flanked on both sides by a couple of lilac bushes which are growing strong.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 9, 2014)

I can't believe I was so busy at work, I missed ALL of the forensic entomological tree pathology fun!!!! Boo.

(PS- I &lt;3 Bugs and Tree Fungi almost as much as Bacon)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## envirotex (Jul 9, 2014)

This reminded me of the garden thread...I need to go over there and ask a question...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 19, 2014)

Here's the follow up






Hopped it down this morning. I think matt's gonna cry.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 19, 2014)

You sure that was not a bush??

The blades of grass almost dwarf it.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 19, 2014)

Small shade tree. About 4-5 inch diameter


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## engineergurl (Jul 19, 2014)

dude.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 20, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> dude.


Yes?.....


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 20, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> dude.




I think you mean The Dude...


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 20, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


>


No I mean dude....


----------

